
How I Hired Freelancers Who Went Way Over the Deadline – Elena - rbanffy
http://smartpuffin.com/i-hired-freelancers-they-went-over-the-deadline/
======
dpweb
Even with very experienced teams who you know well and maybe even report to
you, not to mention people you dont know and maybe in another country, the one
best thing I’ve found is have the daily meeting.

Call it Scrum if you like, it can be 15 minutes. Its just really hard to stay
on track w. remote teams otherwise. I used to think daily status was a bit
heavyhanded and I hate heavyhanded, but its really needed. Sw dev is too
complex and quite difficult to get right in a fixed timeframe.

